# Pairs



## Kaska (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm getting a 2 yr old redfoot. I'd like to get a pair but I've read posts that this may not be a good idea. They've always been together so would this be OK?


----------



## Fredkas (Sep 29, 2016)

Majority is not ok. Special occasion is ok. Sometimes that not ok shows all of sudden after several months.
Do you want to risk your tort for this majority not ok situation?

Why am i rumbling about "ok" word?

But seriously, it is not good like 90% of pairs will have problem.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 30, 2016)

Tortoises are solitary with the exception of a few species. They don't need, want or particularly like company. Another tortoise is competition for food and space. 

A group of three or more may work in a very large outdoor area with plenty of sight barriers, but there are no guarantees. 

If you get another tortoise:
- It must be kept entirely separately in quarantine for at least 6 months to ensure that neither makes the other sick
- Remember that the minimum space required is per tortoise. If you have three tortoises then you must at least treble the size of the enclosure. 
- Be prepared to keep every individual separately if things don't work out.


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd be worried about bullying which isn't always physical aggression to start and is often mistaken for affection (snuggling and following about etc), but the one on the receiving end could become stressed which could make it ill and eventually could result in biting and injury etc. and possibly death.
This may help you understand the risks
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/


----------

